# Knog panniers - Anyone with experience?



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

I am in the market for some decent - fair weather only - commuting panniers. I have heard great things about a couple of brands, but I really didn't want to spend $200+ for the set. Then I came across the Knog Valore Twin panniers in a catalog and want to put some on order with the LBS. They look like they are just the ticket at a fairly good price point - as long as they are at least decently built. So I would love to hear any experience that anyone has with this company and specifically this product. TIA!

*edit*
Link to product: http://www.knogusa.com/index.html?target=front.html&lang=en-us


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

Does this mean that nobody has experience with their products? Guess I am going to be the guinea pig.


----------



## Masi-Rider (Nov 2, 2006)

I actually use a Knog pannier to go back and forth to work everyday. It converts easily to a messenger bag in a matter of seconds. It is relatively small, but perfect for me, because all I carry is a pair of pants, shirt, socks and undies for that day. It hooks securely on my seatpost pannier rack. It has definitely stood up against daily wear and tear and look as good as the day I started using it. Definite thumbs up on the Knog brand...


----------



## Brad2021hk (Nov 23, 2005)

I actually had problems with my Knogg messenger bag pannier fall off my rack a couple times. I had a laptop in mine, which probably made it heavier. Sort of uncomfortable to look back and see your laptop bag skidding across the pavement at 20mph. Fortunately, the IBM Thinkpad held up pretty well. In addition, the bag was too small to carry a laptop and anything else substantial. 

I'm using a messenger bag now, but that's getting old on a 20 mile commute. I'm looking at getting the Jandd commuter bag, but haven't tried it yet. It's about $90. Unless you need a lot of space, you could just get 1.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, I used a backpack for a 10 mile commute, but now it is 17 to 18 miles each way and I would rather have the weight on the bike instead of my back for that extra distance. I was hoping to get away with spending a bit less than $180 for a set of panniers.

I did go ahead and order them. Total bill (including Axiom rack) was just under $85 after tax so I figure that is worth a trial. I didn't want something huge. I wanted something light and able to carry just a change of clothes during fair weather. If I ever get into true bike touring I will need another set, but that doesn't look very likely right now.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

Just thought I would post an initial update. I got the rack and panniers on Friday. Installed the rack on Sunday and tried out the panniers quickly - I will actually try a commute with them later this week so I'll have a better idea then.

Initial impressions:
Thoughtfully designed - there are some nice features but they are definitely not for the all weather user. There are some rain gussets and flaps that should keep things relatively dry, but I don't think they will be truly water resistant for heavier rain. The double pannier design just lays over the rack and quickly attaches. Velcro is backed up by straps for the main flap. Good visibility / reflectivity. Nice outside pocket for something about the size of a water bottle.


----------



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

*Pics*

Got any pics you can post thanks.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

paramountz said:


> Got any pics you can post thanks.


I'll see what I can do about that.


----------

